

Birds good at adapting are found in a larger range of habitats than those which aren't - vlad
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/earth/2007/10/22/sciobvious122.xml

======
joeguilmette
in other news, animals good at hunting catch more food than those that aren't.

